# Need Help In Picking My 1st Lawn Tractor



## Stingingfork (Sep 23, 2013)

I need assistance in picking my first lawn tractor. I originally thought about going into Craigslist and looking for a older but lightly used John Deere or Cub Cadet but then I went online with Sears and found some possibilities with the Craftsman brand and wanted to get some advice from more experienced tractor owners. The two models I found at Sears were Craftsman 22HP Kohler 46” Fender Hydro LT2500 Non CA Sears Item# 07128915000 Model# 28915 currently on sale for $1399.88 while the other model was the Craftsman 46 In. 21hp Briggs & Stratton Turn Tight Hydrostatic Yard Tractor Non CA Sears Item# 07128852000 | Model# 28852 (YT 3000) currently on sale for $1519.99. Also let me throw into the mix that the local Sears Outlet store has a floor model (tested) Reconditioned Model #28852 selling for $1139.99 and it appears to also come with the full warranty.

So here is my question I would be willing to spend up to about $1800 on either a new or used lawn tractor so should I go with one of the new or like new Craftsman models (and if so which model would you choose) or since I'm not needing it for this season should I wait for a deal on a JD or Cub Cadet from Craigslist this fall or winter? 

I would appreciate any help you could offer in getting the best bang for the buck!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

From your stated budget it looks like your looking at entry level machines. If it were me, I'd take my budget and look for a used higher level machine that is in good condition.

The new wears off fairly quickly but qlty lasts a long time.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Deals on CL usually end up needing more money then you think, due to lack of maintenance of the owners. If you're willing to wait, and have a determined amount of money to spend, you might as well shop around, research, read various Forums and find out as much info as you can. Target in on a couple models that you would really like and wait for the sales to begin. The end of mowing season usually brings out some good deals as dealers try clearing out last years models, etc. Read the reviews on any model you decide on, and make sure it's the right one for you. Good luck!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sure would be good to know what you plan to use it for. How big is the lawn and is it reasonably level? Do you plan to plow or blow snow? and how much? In any event, go sit on the machines you are looking at. Check out the layout of the controls and operator space. Will you have enough leg room? belly room?, back support? The perfect machine for a 350 lb, 6'-5" left handed guy is gonna be different than the perfect machine for a 160 lb, 5'-10" right handed guy.


----------



## Stingingfork (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks to each of you for your input. I went to Sears Outlet today to look at the YT3000 and they had sold it even though it was still listed on their website this afternoon but they explained that it takes up to two days to clear the site of sold stock. While I was there they showed me a Craftsman CTX9000 with a 42" cut and a Briggs & Stratton 20 HP Twin Professional Series with electronic fuel management engine (so no separate choke). The mower looked great with the larger than normal tires and turf style tread for better traction. Based on the stated original retail price of around $3700 it was currently priced in the $2600 range but apparently they're doing a close out on them so the salesman gave me a price of $1700 before tax. That price sold me so I pulled the trigger and bought one. Once I got home I tried to find out what I could but it looks like they came out with the CTX in 2012 as Sears premium line and now they don't make them anymore. The model they sold me was at the bottom of the series but I was impressed with the look of quality that had gone into its manufacturer. The only thing I wasn't sold on was a 42" cut since I had been thinking 46" when I first started looking for my first mower. Based on what I've read online it was built by Briggs & Stratton instead of MTD or Husqvarna like so many other of their mowers. It also has an hour meter, a switch for mowing in reverse, cruise control (I guess a speed limiter), a DC outlet (Not sure what this would be used for) as well as one foot pedal for gas in forward and one while in reverse. Does anyone have any experience with this particular model or any thoughts as to the Pro style engine as far as durability?

I have about 3/4 acre at my primary home but I have a couple of acres at my mini farm in the mountains of Tn which I mow one to two acres up their with a borrowed riding mower ( the remaining 12 to 15 acres I use my ancient MF tractor and bushhog) but hopefully this will hold up well enough to take care of both places.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

My ys4500 was $2999.99 I waited until fall clearance, and got it for $1749.99 if you wait just a little longer into the fall you might get a better deal on a new Craftsman. I would steer clear of the reconditioned stuff, and used equipment if you buy a new one and maintain it properly it will last for years. If you are mechanically inclined then a good used mower would be fine the problem is very few will tell you the truth about the condition of the machine you want to buy.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Stingingfork, hope your purchase gives you many yrs of trouble free service.

I will offer up a few pointer on how I go about looking for equipment like this. I'm an ME in retirement so I may look at things differently than most.

Don't pay too much attention to the bells and whistles, they are marketing tools and do little to add to the durability of the machine. DO pay a lot of attention to the frame and running gear. How thick is the metal? Are there bearings/bushings at all the wear points? How many grease fittings for lubrication? Is the rear end and trans aluminum or cast iron? Can the trans/rear end be serviced? If the machine uses mostly belts for drives, how easy to service? When it comes to the mower deck, how thick is the deck? Any grease fittings? What kind of bearings are used on the spindles? What is the arrangement for the wheels on the deck? Are they just fixed height or are they adj height? For the engine, which brand and model? Do some research on reliability of that engine. Does the engine use any plastic internal components that carry a load? (Several yrs back several Co's found themselves in trouble with their use of plastic in the valvetrain.)

When I went shopping last time I was looking at the JD's and Cubs as there were dealers for both in town. They were comp models and I was replacing an older JD 318. As I looked them over I noted the Cub weighed 75# more than the JD and it wasn't hard to see where some of the added weight was. Also noted the Cub had a lot more bearing/bushing than the JD. The deck on the Cub (their HD model) was a lot more substantial than the JD. The deck weighs 265# by itself. Spindles use tapered roller bearings and the wheels are height adj with casters in front and full width rollers in back. Deck has a doz grease fittings. Will add the JD had better fit and finish than the Cub but that adds nothing to the durability.

Have had the Cub for 10 yrs now and she runs as good as new. As for problems, had to replace a vac solenoid for the pto, the starter solenoid and have replace the main belt on the deck. Did have some problems with the tubless tires but tubes fixed that.

Look below the surface to see what really make up the machine.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You got a new machine at less than half the original price, an excellent deal in my opinion. I wouldn't fret too much about the 42" deck. I think you will find that the deck on your machine is heavier duty that the typical deck on a regular $1800 tractor. In fact, I think you got a heavier duty machine that is normally possible at the price you paid.


----------



## Stingingfork (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks guys for the follow-up. This machine seems to be much more maintenance friendly compared to the cheaper lawn tractor that I've borrowed to mow on my mountain property. It has grease fittings on the spindle housings and the front cast iron axle and one for the front wheel bearings. I'm not very mechanically inclined but I think the multiple grease fittings are a good thing. I'm just took the word of the sales manager at the outlet store that the V-Twin B&S Pro series was much better than the single cylinder I was originally limited to based on my budget. So far I've been able to find very little history information on this line of craftsman mower. It appears that they started building this series in 2012 and I'm assuming they stopped making them at the end of 2012 or sometime earlier this year. I know that the 42" model that I purchased was at the bottom of the series since they used a different model transmission in their other models. Mine is listed as a Tuff Torque K46BL which I'm not sure is serviceable and what kind of reliability it's had in the past on other mowers. Only time will tell if I made a good purchase or not but when I have problems with it at least I know I can come to TractorForum for some good advice!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's a link you may find interesting.

http://www.tufftorq.com/?page_id=137


----------



## Stingingfork (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Mickey for the link. I've read that the transmission is unserviceable but from some of the threads I've read it helps to remove the tranny and drain the existing lube and replace every 200 to 300 hours. To bad they didn't didn't make it easier to drain and refill. I'm not very mechanically inclined but I still like to stay on top of all servicing of my power equipment even if I have to pay someone else to do it. I recently watched Youtube and someone serviced their hydro on a Craftsman YT3000, it also was listed as unserviceable but you should have seen the black gunk he drained out of it, he then flushed it several times with lube and then refilled and reinstalled on the tractor. 

Oh btw the ME you mentioned above is that Mech. Engineer or Medical Examiner? lol's

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Stingingfork said:


> ....
> 
> Oh btw the ME you mentioned above is that Mech. Engineer or Medical Examiner? lol's
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


Guess it could be either or both as my initials are MD but I meant mech eng.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Stingingfork said:


> Thanks Mickey for the link. I've read that the transmission is unserviceable but from some of the threads I've read it helps to remove the tranny and drain the existing lube and replace every 200 to 300 hours. To bad they didn't didn't make it easier to drain and refill. I'm not very mechanically inclined but I still like to stay on top of all servicing of my power equipment even if I have to pay someone else to do it. I recently watched Youtube and someone serviced their hydro on a Craftsman YT3000, it also was listed as unserviceable but you should have seen the black gunk he drained out of it, he then flushed it several times with lube and then refilled and reinstalled on the tractor.
> 
> Oh btw the ME you mentioned above is that Mech. Engineer or Medical Examiner? lol's
> 
> Thanks again for your help!




Mine has 452 hrs on it, and I have been thinking about doing the same thing flipping it to drain it, and re-filling with new oil.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Stingingfork said:


> Thanks Mickey for the link. I've read that the transmission is unserviceable but from some of the threads I've read it helps to remove the tranny and drain the existing lube and replace every 200 to 300 hours. To bad they didn't didn't make it easier to drain and refill. I'm not very mechanically inclined but I still like to stay on top of all servicing of my power equipment even if I have to pay someone else to do it. I recently watched Youtube and someone serviced their hydro on a Craftsman YT3000, it also was listed as unserviceable but you should have seen the black gunk he drained out of it, he then flushed it several times with lube and then refilled and reinstalled on the tractor.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


While the trans may not be intended as a user serviceable item, it can be repaired. There is a youtube video showing a person rebuilding his K46 transaxle. There is a plug that can be used to drain/fill the transaxle. Internally there is a "filter" but is only a screen that will filter the big stuff but not the super fine particles.


----------



## Stingingfork (Sep 23, 2013)

I emailed Tuff Torq for information on there recommended maintenance for the K46 and I got there reply back today. It goes as follows:

Hello Sir

Those transaxles come with 10w-30 in them from the factory and we do recommend installing 5w-50 synthetic in those just for the simple fact that it is a better oil. They hold 2.3 liters of oil. Maintenance is up to you when you want to do it. Some people do it every fall/winter after the mowing season is over or some do it every 50-100 hours.
Yes, you will have to remove the transaxle from the mower, remove the seal cap under the fan and pulley stack up and flip the transaxle over and drain the oil. Oil is then refilled back in the transaxle in that same spot where it is drained. 5w-50 synthetic is the recommended oil to replace it with. You may go to our website www.tufftorqservices.com and under the tech help there is a procedure as to follow to air purge the transaxle after it is refilled with oil. 

I guess I was wrong when I assumed you could go with changing the oil every couple of years or around 200 hours. I hope this info may help someone in determining their maintenance schedule that would hopefully help prolong the life of the transmission. :fineprint


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Stingingfork said:


> I emailed Tuff Torq for information on there recommended maintenance for the K46 and I got there reply back today. It goes as follows:
> 
> Hello Sir
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info I guess mine is over due x 4 times I have never changed it, and it has 452 hrs on it. It still operates perfect but it has got to whining louder these days.


----------



## Stingingfork (Sep 23, 2013)

The old adage goes "“Better to be lucky than good". It sounds like your tranny is like a cat with nine lives!


----------



## JMCWarEagle (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Stingingfork, I was wondering what you think of your CTX9000? I'm thinking about trying to find one on clearance at a Sears Outlet.


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

I read your thread an I knew what you needed right away a john deere 335 from 1999 it has 20 horse hydrostatic transmission and within budget just what you need and its not to big or to small


----------



## Stingingfork (Sep 23, 2013)

JMCWarEagle said:


> Hey Stingingfork, I was wondering what you think of your CTX9000? I'm thinking about trying to find one on clearance at a Sears Outlet.


So far I was only able to use it for one mowing last fall, only time will tell but it performed great then. I did notice that with it being Black it shows any dirt that comes its' way! Lol I can't wait to put it thru it paces in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Stingingfork (Sep 23, 2013)

NHboy said:


> I read your thread an I knew what you needed right away a john deere 335 from 1999 it has 20 horse hydrostatic transmission and within budget just what you need and its not to big or to small


You're probably right but I found such a great deal with the close-out price of a new Craftsman Pro Series CTX9000 I had to try it out, it may come back to bite me in the you know what but only time will tell!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice Tractor Stingingfork! Looks like you got yourself a beauty. Don't worry about the dirt, it'll wash off. Besides it doesn't matter what colour the paint is, it will attract the complete opposite colour of dirt.... My red tractor only picks up the black dirt.


----------



## Stingingfork (Sep 23, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Nice Tractor Stingingfork! Looks like you got yourself a beauty. Don't worry about the dirt, it'll wash off. Besides it doesn't matter what colour the paint is, it will attract the complete opposite colour of dirt.... My red tractor only picks up the black dirt.


No question about it, you're 100% correct! Lol


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice tractor you got there. I have been looking at this one.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-54in...p-07120403000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

You should spend the money and buy a kubota


----------

